# Tipps zum Sattelkauf bzw. testen eines Sattels



## samafa (12. April 2015)

Hallo,
ich eröffne diesen Fred um "Tipps zum Kauf eines Sattel bzw. testen eines Sattels", zu sammeln.
Es ist kein Fred "was empfiehl Ihr für en Sattel oder was fährt Ihr für en Sattel" usw.
Ich würde gerne von euch wissen wie Ihr für euch selbst den Sattel findet und wie Ihr mit dem Produkt "Sattel" umgeht.
- Ob Ihr mit Polsterhose oder ohne fährt?
- Lange Probefahrten oder kurze?
- Bevorzugtes Tarrain oder Strasse
- Was macht Ihr damit Ihr den Sattel nicht beschädigt (Sitzstreben usw.)
- Wie Ihr einen Sattel testet und für euch selbst entscheidet kaufen oder nicht.
Alles was für solche eine Entscheidung wichtig ist und nie groß angesprochen wird.

Ich weiß nicht jeder Sattel passt zu jedem Po. Man muß halt immer wieder Probe fahren.
Aber mich interessiert wie man eigentlich richtig Probe fährt.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (13. April 2015)

Ich bin bei Sattelprobefahrten so gefahren, wie sonst auch, also gleiche Bekleidung (Polsterhose und Shorts) und gleiches Terrain, wobei ich bergauf immer Probleme hatte, dass gewissen Zonen einschliefen, also hab ich ne Testrunde mit viel bergauf gewählt. Hab auch ne lange Testrunde gemacht.
Unser Händler hat Testsättel, die man sich gegen Pfand ausleihen kann. Da ist's dann auch nicht so das Problem, dass an den Sitzstreben keine Spuren oder so entstehen dürfen. Klar soll man pfleglich damit umgehen und nicht gerade alles vollmatschen (sauber machen, und schon fällt's nicht auf).
Richtig Probefahren ist für mich nicht auf'm Hof ne Runde drehen, sondern unter den Bedingungen, unter denen er auch eingesetzt wird. Schließlich ist das unser Hobby und nicht nur  Fahrzeug bis zur Eisdiele an der Ecke (meistens) 
Bei ner Hofrunde kann man nur erstmal ne grobe Auswahl treffen "taugt mir gar nicht" oder "ist ne Probefahrt wert". Meine Meinung.
Hoffe, das hilft dir weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuki (13. April 2015)

Ich habe mich bei Freunden und Bekannten aufs bike gesetzt, und wenn ein Sattel ok erschien habe ich ihn mir an mein bike geschraubt und bin in meinen normalen Radklamotten in meinem üblichen Gelände damit gefahren.


----------



## Sickgirl (13. April 2015)

Ich kaufe ganz gerne gebrauchte Sättel. Die teste ich dann ausgiebig und wenn es nichts ist gehen die wieder zurück in den Bikemarkt.


----------



## Bettina (13. April 2015)

Genau, ich habe es wie Nuki und Sickgirl gehalten. Und ich habe alle Sättel, passend oder unpassend analysiert um festzustellen welche Maße und welche Form muß der Sattel haben. Den Durchbruch brachte aber ein gemeinsames Bikewochenende mit einer Freundin, die sich  Leihsättel mitgebracht hatte. Da ist dann auch meiner dabei gewesen


----------



## samafa (14. April 2015)

Moin moin,
erstmal lieben Dank für die kurze Einblicke von euch.
Ich wollte bei Rose-Versand mir ein paar "auserwählte" zum Testen bestellen.
Hab leider nicht die Möglichkeit bei Freunden oder Bekannte mal "Probe zu sitzen".
Daher auch die Frage zu dem Umgang mit den Sattelstreben usw.

Langt eigentlich schon eine Tour mit ca. 20 km um herauszufinden ob der Sattel der Richtige ist???

Mit meinem jetztigen Sattel , ein Selle Italia max flite gel flow, komm ich so 15 km hin aber danach rutsche ich nur noch auf dem Sattel rum.
Das sitzen wird dann unangenehm.  
Fahre ca. 3x die Woche mit dem Sattel seit ca. 1 Jahr. Hab Ihn damals auf gut Glück gebraucht gekauft.


----------



## mtbbee (14. April 2015)

ich hatte auf einem Ladiesevent u.a. auf einem 611 14cm race gesessen und dieser hat mir trotz des (für mich hohen Gewichtes ) angetan. Inzwischen habe ich den 611er  auf fast allen meiner Räder verteilt. Irgendwann tun natürlich immer die Sitzknochen leicht weh, aber da muss ich schon länger unterwegs sein.
Ich hätte noch einen als Ersatz im Schrank liegen ... Bei Übernahme der Versandkosten kann ich Dir diesen gerne leihen ...

Tape um die Streben wickeln reicht aus um Klemmspuren zu verhindern.


----------



## Bettina (14. April 2015)

samafa schrieb:


> ...
> Mit meinem jetztigen Sattel , ein Selle Italia max flite gel flow, komm ich so 15 km hin aber danach rutsche ich nur noch auf dem Sattel rum.
> Das sitzen wird dann unangenehm.
> ...


Ist er zu gewölbt? Zu Flach?
zu Breit? Vorne zu Breit?
zu schmal?
zu weich? (dann drückt nämlich das überschüssige Material da wo es kein Gegendruck herrscht)
hat er eine Aussparung? (dann drückt manchmal der Rand derselben)
hat er scharfe Kanten?
ist er zu glatt?

Die SQLab Sättel konnten wir bei Fahrrad XXL kaufen, testen, tauschen bis es paßte.

P.S. ohne irgendwelches abkleben, die wurden nach dem Wochenende geduscht, dann waren sie wieder sauber.


----------



## Tesla71 (14. April 2015)

samafa schrieb:


> Langt eigentlich schon eine Tour mit ca. 20 km um herauszufinden ob der Sattel der Richtige ist???
> 
> Mit meinem jetztigen Sattel , ein Selle Italia max flite gel flow, komm ich so 15 km hin aber danach rutsche ich nur noch auf dem Sattel rum.
> Das sitzen wird dann unangenehm.
> Fahre ca. 3x die Woche mit dem Sattel seit ca. 1 Jahr. Hab Ihn damals auf gut Glück gebraucht gekauft.



Ich hatte drei unterschiedliche Sättel auf meinem RR, habe jeweils diverse Einstellungen durchprobiert (Neigung, näher zum Lenker, unterschiedliche Polsterhosen etc.) und es hat meist nur 15 km auf der Rolle gebraucht, bis mir alles abgestorben ist. 

Dann einen SQLab 611 Race auf Probe (geht u.a. bei Rose) bestellt. Draufgeschraubt und nicht wieder abgemacht. 

Auf meinem HT habe ich einen Specialized Arielle, den hatte ich nach Durchstöbern des Forums mal bestellt und komme auch ganz gut damit zurecht. Bergauf manchmal unangenehm, aber bisher hatte ich nur bei einer knapp 100 km Tour mal richtige Probleme (auf den letzten 4 km und das lag nicht zwingend am Sattel selber). 

Für meinen HT Neuaufbau habe ich mir dann aber doch den SQLab bestellt.


----------



## samafa (15. April 2015)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch einen als Ersatz im Schrank liegen ... Bei Übernahme der Versandkosten kann ich Dir diesen gerne leihen ...


Vielen Lieben Dank. Ich überlege es mir




Bettina schrieb:


> Ist er zu gewölbt? Zu Flach?
> zu Breit? Vorne zu Breit?
> zu schmal?
> zu weich? (dann drückt nämlich das überschüssige Material da wo es kein Gegendruck herrscht)
> ...


Wie meinst Du das?
Ich mach mal heut abend ein Bild mit den Maßen
Was ich auf jedenfall jetzt schon sagen kann ist:
- Aussparung vorhanden
- Glattleder


----------



## Bettina (15. April 2015)

samafa schrieb:


> Wie meinst Du das?


Ich meine: was stört an dem Sattel?
Soll er flacher, breiter, schmaler etc sein?
Das können wir dir anhand der Maße nicht sagen, nur du anhand der Druck-/Schmerzstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (15. April 2015)

sorry das ich mich hier einklinke. ich kann dir nur  zum sq-lab raten. meine frau hat auf allen sätteln bisher immer probleme gehabt.  auf längeren touren schmerz und aua, da wo frau am empfindlichsten ist.
sq-lab gekauft und sie ist happy. am sonntag pfalz tour mit reichich HM und runter. sie kommt mit breitem grinsen nach hause.passt und kein aua.
gruss bs


----------



## laterra (15. April 2015)

Ich bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach einem Sattel und habe ein paar im Bikemarkt gekauft, allerdings war ich zu ungeduldig auf gute Deals zu warten, deswegen werde ich sie nur mit Verlust verkaufen können. Mit meinem alten Max Flite komme ich bisher noch am Besten klar.
@mtbbee: sachmal, könntest du eventuell deinen SQLab Sattel zum Pfalzwochenende mitbringen?


----------



## scylla (15. April 2015)

Gute Idee 
Falls zusätzlich Bedarf an "Testsätteln" besteht, könnte ich noch einen SQLab 611 in 14cm, einen SQlab 611 in 13cm, und einen Selle Italia C2 Genuine Gel beisteuern, die hier noch im Keller rumliegen. (Ich finde sie alle ganz furchtbar )


----------



## mtbbee (15. April 2015)

@laterra, kann ich machen, aber wenn Scylla eh alle 3 mitbringt, ist ja einer der scheusslichen  dabei und vielleicht will sie ja auch gleich einen los werden


----------



## samafa (16. April 2015)

War gestern unterwegs ca. 25 km mit einer längeren Auffahrt. Dabei hab ich daraufgeachtet was mich stört.
Strotz der Aussparung bekomm ich einen leichten Druck im Bereich der, ich sag mal, Weichteile.
Bei langen Auffahrten wird es dann schon ungemüdlich. Öfters die Sitzposition gewechselt und auch öfters eine kleine Pause gemacht obwohl die Beine noch weitergefahren wären.
Wenns unerträglich wird rutsche ich ein Stück weiter Richtung Lenker. Bringt eine gewisse Erleichterung aber dafür schläft mir dann irgendwann das Hinterteil ein und ich bekomme Probleme mit dem unteren Rücken

Als ich zu Hause ankam habe ich mal, vor der Dusche, mir mein Hinterteil angesehen. 
Dabei habe auf jeder Seite einen roten Fleck entdeckt. Ich denke das das der Abdruck von den Sitzhöckern kommt. Die Flecken sind warm. Was ich aber auch gesehen habe das das Sitzpolster einen Abdruck auf der Haut hinterlassen hat. Anhand diesen Abdruck und die Lage
der Flecken würd ich auch sagen das ich gar nicht richtig auf dem Sitzpolster sitze.  Die Flecken liegen im Bereich des Randes  wo es zwischen den Beinen druchgeht. Also nicht auf dem breiten Teil. 

@mtbbee
Wenn das Angebot noch steht würde ich es gerne mal versuchen


----------



## WarriorPrincess (16. April 2015)

Oft kann es auch helfen, die Sattelposition zu verändern, vor allem die Sattelneigung. Da helfen manchmal schon geringfügige Abweichungen. Einfach mal den Inbus einpacken und auf Tour ein wenig testen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (16. April 2015)

Die Beschreibung spricht auch sehr für eine andere Hose.

Und der Selle ist relativ stark gewölbt - mehr als SQLab- weniger als FIZIK, was zum Druck auf die Weichteile führen kann. 
Die Sitzhöcker müssen halt ordentlich aufsitzen und die meiste Last tragen.


----------



## samafa (16. April 2015)

Die Hose ist eine Bib von Giordana.
Kann man ein Sitzpolster eigentlich in die Hose neu einnähen lassen?
Hosentechnisch dachte ich schon, ich hätte ich ne "Gute"


----------



## IndianaWalross (16. April 2015)

Die Hose kann noch so teuer und "gut" sein, wenn _dir _das Polster nicht passt ist sie für _dich _eben nicht gut. 

Hatte auch schon mal ne Gore Damenbibshorts an, mit einer langen Bib ohne Polster von Gore war ich soweit zufrieden, aber das Polster der shorts ging garnicht. Also wieder retour. Das selbe mit Craft. Hab 2 shorts von denen mit nem spitzen Polster, die trage ich unter ner langen Bib im Winter, top. Wollte dann mal ne Bib probieren von denen > die anderen Polster gingen garnicht und das besagte gab es nicht in deren Bibs 
Inzwischen trag ich Herrenbibs und probiere mich auch durch diverse Sortimente - nicht immer passt ein Polster halt zum Pöter. Ich probiere immer mit Unterhose, mache Radfahrtypische Bewegungen oder gehe paar Meter - da kann ich meist schon aussortieren > Polster zu breit, zu schmal, zu kratzig etc. Wenn das alles passt und der Preis stimmt darf sie dann auf dem Rad zeigen was sie kann und da musste ich noch nie umtauschen bislang.  
Trage auch ne Giordana Bibshorts und das selbe Polster nochmal in ner Rose 3/4 Bib. Super! Nur wenn ich mal wieder zum Rücken entlasten bei langen Touren auf dem Sattelgestellt geparkt hab merk ich dennoch manchmal die Sitzknochen, aber das ist ja dann selbst Schuld


----------



## HiFi XS (16. April 2015)

samafa schrieb:


> Die Hose ist eine Bib von Giordana.
> Kann man ein Sitzpolster eigentlich in die Hose neu einnähen lassen?
> Hosentechnisch dachte ich schon, ich hätte ich ne "Gute"


Ist der Sattel breit genug? Hast Du schon mal eine Sitzknochen Messung gemacht?


----------



## samafa (17. April 2015)

@IndianaWalross
Die Bibhose die ich von Giordana besitze, ist eine Herrenhose.



HiFi XS schrieb:


> Hast Du schon mal eine Sitzknochen Messung gemacht?


Hab ich zuhause probiert ohne richtiges Ergebniss. Anscheind ist mein "Sitzfleich" zu viel. Bekomme keinen gescheiden Abdruck hin.
Jetzt hab ich bei der letzten Tour mal grob die roten Flecken gemessen und da würde ich zwischen 12 und 13cm liegen.
Der Sattel ist angeben mit einer Breite von 15cm.

Wie verhält es sich eigentlich mit dem Sitzpolster. Gibst das in verschieden Größen?
Wie erfährt man die Größe vom Sitzpolster. Sind die an die Hosengröße gebunden?
Was ich damit sagen will ist, Hose in größe S haben ein kleineres Polster als Hose in XL?!?!


----------



## Warnschild (25. April 2015)

samafa schrieb:


> @IndianaWalross
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das probierst Du am besten nicht selbst, sondern lässt es im Laden machen. Ein gut sortierter Radladen macht mit Dir eine Vermessung (das hat mit dem "Sitzfleisch" wenig zu tun, weil sich die Sitzhöcker über die Lastverteilung abzeichnen. Genau das macht der Radhändler. Dann lässt Du Dir einen Testsattel empfehlen und drauf bauen (das machst Du nicht selbst); entweder zahlst Du Pfand oder eine Gebühr, die normalerweise verrechnet wird beim Kauf. 

Okay, und dann schaust Du einfach, die üblichen Verdächtigen getestet zu haben: SQ Lab, Fizik (hat inzw. auch Entlastungszonen-Sättel), Specialized,.... Und irgendeiner passt. 

Wo es bei Dir offenbar nach ein paar Stunden erst zu schmerzen beginnt, solltest Du auch dementsprechend testfahren. 


Was die Hose angeht, muss sie passen. Über die Größe des SP würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen, sondern schauen, was für dich funktioniert. Teuer ist leider nicht immer gleich gut. Die Hosen, die ich inzw. fahre, sind die günstigsten von allen, aber zugleich auch die allerbesten (und nicht einmal Bibshorts!).


----------



## samafa (26. April 2015)

sooooo....
dank des netten Angebot von @mtbbee, vielen Lieben Dank nochmals, konnte ich zwei SQlab Probe fahren.
Zum einen den *611er Race *in der Breite *14 *und zum anderen der *610er active* in der breite *16*.

Als erstes hab ich mit dem 611er eine kleine Tesrtrunde von ca. 3 km gedreht um zu sehen ob das Stufenkonzept was für mich ist. Für mich war und ist es wichtig das ich auch ohne Polsterhose eine kleinere Tour fahren kann ohne Quälerei. Deswegen habe ich ganz *bewußt *auch bei der 3km Testrunde keine Polsterhose getragen. 
Hier die ersten Eindrücke.
Erster Eindruck war ein ganz anderes Sitzgefühl, angenehmer aber durch die Vermutung von @mtbbee, ein Gefühl von "müßte ein Tick größer sein".
Denn 610er montiert und gleich, die selbe Prozedur wie mit dem 611er, durch geführt. Erster Eindruck war, mit dem mach ich meine 20km Qualhausrunde.

Heute hab ich dann die 20km unter die Sitzlupe genommen.
Ausgangskleidung war heut Unterbuxe (sonst immer ohne), Radhose mit düüünem Polster bzw. Schaumstoffstück und weite Hose obendrauf.
Am Anfang dachte ich mir noch, naja anders sitzen tueste ja schon ob ich aber die  20 km ohne Polster aushalte, mal sehen, wenn die schon mit Polster zu qual werden.
Die ersten 5 km waren Aspalt und das sitzen war angemehm. Klar, man ist ja noch frisch.
Ab km 5 ging es in den Wald. Man merkt schon einen leichten Druck auf den Höckern aber wehtun war nicht.
Es ging leicht bergauf und schön weiter auf den Sattel sitzenbleiben.
Bei km 8 mußte ich wieder auf die Straße wechseln. Immernoch so wie die ersten km, alles easy.
Nach 10 km kam endlich der Berg  auf den ich eigentlich gerne verzichten kann. Bei dem fingen sonst immer die Sitzprobleme und Schmerzen an.
Aber selbste hier.....*Niiiiiix* 
Ich war und bin total verblüft.
Ich, Berg oben angekommen sehe schon die Abfahrt die auf mich zukam mit gemischten Gefühlen  entgegen.
Wegen der breite des Sattels. Die darf man auf keinem Fall unterschätzen. Aber auch das konnte ich einigermaßen gut meistern. 
Untenangekommen, dachte ich mir "und jetzt nach Hause".
Auf Asphalt und auf Waldboden. Ich merkte von den alten Problemen nix mehr.
Keine einschlafende Füße mehr, kein schmerzender und verspannter Rücken, kein rumgeeiere auf dem Sattel mehr.
Konnte mich endlich mal auf die Strecke konzentieren  und nicht nur auf den Sattel .

Für mich steht die Entscheidung soweit fest. Ich werd mir einen SQlab 610er leisten.
Und auf jden Fall werd ich noch nach anderen Polsterhosen sehen.
Anscheind ist bei mir die Kombi SQlab mit dünnem Polster, die bessere Wahl.
Werd auf jden Fall weiter berichten.

Vielen Dank nochmals an alle, die hier ihre Erfahungswerte geschrieben habe .
So eine Frage kann jeder nur für sich persönlich beantworten was für sein Po das beste ist. Aber die Erfahrungswerte von anderen sind sehr hilfreich, wenns um das Grundprinzip geht. Um überhaupt mal einen Ansatz zu haben mit dem man weiterarbeiten kann.

Vielen Dank


----------



## black soul (27. April 2015)

na endlich haste verstanden und da richtige gemacht. so ähnlich ging es meiner frau auch. ju hu wir radeln......
gruss aus KA


----------



## HiFi XS (27. April 2015)

Dann war wohl ein breiterer wohl das rightige. Freut mich, dass Du was gefunden hast!


----------



## samafa (28. April 2015)

Moinsen,
Wird heut nochmal eine Probefahrt machen um ganz sicher zu sein.
Wo ich jetzt nochmal nachhacken will, ist, wenn ich die Sattelbreite (nicht die Nase sondern wo die Nase in die breite Sitzfläche übergeht) bei der Abwärtsbewegung (tieferster Punkt) an meinem Oberschenkel (wo Bein  und Po übergehen) merke ist dann der Sattel zu breit?
Oder muß man sich erst daran gewöhnen. Mein alter war ja in dem Bereich gerundet.

Grüßle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (28. April 2015)

Auf jedem Fall zum ausprobieren eine längere Tour fahren, wo Du viel bzw vorwiegend im sitzen unterwegs bin. Wenn die Nase zu breit ist (was bei dem oben genannten Spezialzed Sattel bei mir der Fall war ) merkst du das sehr wohl.


----------



## nikl69 (30. April 2015)

http://www.sq-lab.com/start/14-de/u...er-weg-zum-perfekten-sattel.html#.VUKBYJNghDA


----------



## samafa (15. Mai 2015)

Da gestern das Wetter zu einer Tour einlud, konnte ich meine neu erworbenen Radhose mal testen.
Hab mir zum einen die Hose von Ziener mit Innenhose Modell Cinda und zum anderen eine Hose von Giordana Modell Silverline 14 gekauft. Beide sind Damenmodell.
Gestern wurde die Hose von Giordana gestest.
Die Strecke war jetzt nicht soooo lange (30km), aber mit sehr langen Auffahrten gespickt.
Mit den SQlab Sattel macht die Hose einen guten Eindruck.
Ist jetzt zwar keine Bib, aber sie last sich angenehm tragen und hatte jetzt auch nicht das Gefühl das Sitzpolster würde jetzt verrutschen.
Gegenüber der Herrenhose von Giordana (die zumindest ich besitzt) fühle ich mich bei dem Damen Modell wohler.
Manchmal ist es doch besser ( zumindest bei mir) bei der Bekleidung die für Frauen angeboten werde, eher zuzugreifen. Klar sind die Angebote nicht sooo artenreich wie bei den Herren (besonders wenn man wie ich kleidergröße 46 hat), wenn man aber lange sucht wird man auch bei der Damenwelt fündig


----------



## v2205 (31. Mai 2015)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

jetzt muss ich mich auch mal zu Wort melden. Habe mehrere MTB-Touren (2-6) Stunden hinter mir und bereits 4 Sättel getestet. Aktuell den Selle Italia Max Flite Gel Flow. Sattel ist 14,5 cm breit und meine Sitzhöcker sind nach professioneller Messung 12 cm auseinander. Problem ist, dass ich nach ca. 30-60 Minuten Schmerzen bekomme - wie es sich anfühlt an den Schambeinen. Kennt einer von Euch das Problem? Aktuell weiss ich wirklich nicht mehr weiter. 

Der Sattel ist meines Erachtens auf die korrekte Sitzposition ausgerichtet.

Würde es was bringen, die Nase ein wenig nach unten zu richten?

Ich weiß aktuell echt nicht weiter....

Vielen Dank im Voraus...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. Juni 2015)

Die Nase etwas weiter runter, das kann schon was bringen... manchmal sind da mm entscheidend, und vor allem sitzt jeder anders. 

Ich finde man braucht viel Geduld um den richtigen Sattel zu finden. Manchmal muss man sich auch wirklich erstmal ein paat Touren lang dran gewöhnen. Allerdings hab ich immer gleich gemerkt wenn ein Sattel GAR nicht geht.
Mein Lieblingssattel: Specialized Henge, und danach kommt der SQLab... wobei ich den in der 13cm Variante lieber fahre als den 14er der mir eigentlich ausgemessen wurde. Also auch hier: muss man ausprobieren und testen ...


----------



## Warnschild (4. Juni 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Die Nase etwas weiter runter, das kann schon was bringen... manchmal sind da mm entscheidend, und vor allem sitzt jeder anders.
> 
> Ich finde man braucht viel Geduld um den richtigen Sattel zu finden. Manchmal muss man sich auch wirklich erstmal ein paat Touren lang dran gewöhnen. Allerdings hab ich immer gleich gemerkt wenn ein Sattel GAR nicht geht.
> Mein Lieblingssattel: Specialized Henge, und danach kommt der SQLab... wobei ich den in der 13cm Variante lieber fahre als den 14er der mir eigentlich ausgemessen wurde. Also auch hier: muss man ausprobieren und testen ...



Genau. Ich habe die Empfehlung bekommen, den Sattel um 2° nach vorn zu neigen. Das hat sich nun schon seit langem bewährt, ist aber von der jeweiligen Beckenstellung abhängig und somit individuell verschieden.


----------



## v2205 (4. Juni 2015)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

da sich das Wetter ja heute anbietet, werde ich das gleich mal ausprobieren. Das ist nämlich das einzige was ich noch nicht so getestet habe  Mich hat halt immer nur gewundert, dass alle vom schmerzenden Popöchen reden und es bei mir halt die Schambeine sind. Wie geprellt nach jeder Tour  und das macht dann natürlich überhaupt keinen Spass und schmerzt übelst...

Ich danke Euch auf jedenfall für Eure Antworten und werde Euch definitiv Feedback geben. 

Sollte es weiterhin nichts werden mit dem aktuellen Selle Max Flite werde ich wohl auch noch den SQLab testen. Irgendeiner muss halt passen. Ggf. dann auch mal einen schmaleren...

Kommt Zeit, kommt Rat ...aufgeben ist nicht...gell !

Bis dahin wünsche ich allen einen schönen, sonnigen Tag ....und nochmals 1000 Dank!


----------



## Warnschild (4. Juni 2015)

v2205 schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Lieben,
> 
> da sich das Wetter ja heute anbietet, werde ich das gleich mal ausprobieren. Das ist nämlich das einzige was ich noch nicht so getestet habe  Mich hat halt immer nur gewundert, dass alle vom schmerzenden Popöchen reden und es bei mir halt die Schambeine sind. Wie geprellt nach jeder Tour  und das macht dann natürlich überhaupt keinen Spass und schmerzt übelst...
> 
> ...



Ich sitze momentan auch nicht optimal: Der Sattel hat beim anderen Rad perfekt gepasst, momentan muss ich aber noch ein paar Dinge ändern. Und bei mir ist es auch der Schambereich, an dem ich Druckstellen bekomme. Somit muss ich den Sattel wohl etwas nach vorn schieben (derzeit ist er nicht mittig, sondern etwas weiter hinten montiert), die Neigung ist schon da und dürfte passen. 

Die Frage ist nämlich grundsätzlich: Wo genau sitzt du auf dem Sattel? Ist es - in üblicher Radhaltung - überhaupt auf den Sitzknochen?


----------



## Sickgirl (4. Juni 2015)

Wenn ich ein neues Rad oder Sattel und Stütze getauscht habe, muss ich bei der ersten längeren Ausfahrt immer das Werkzeug griffbereit halten. Ich muss da durch aus öfters mal anhalten und da und dort ein wenig nach justieren. Ich kann das auch nicht so nach festen Formeln einstellen und muss das einfach erfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## v2205 (4. Juni 2015)

Ich denke das ist bei mir das Problem. Hab den Sattel vor einigen Tagen erst einmal richtig eingestellt. Nach Anleitung - mit Beinstellung, ausloten etc. ! Ich denke nämlich auch, dass mein Sattel zu weit hinten sass! Nun habe ich ihn mit der Einstellung ein ganzes Stück nach vorne geholt. Die Neigung werde ich gleich noch einstellen.... und dann schauen wir mal.. bin echt gespannt! Glaube nämlich auch, dass ich bis dato überhaupt nicht auf den Sitzhöckern sass! Ich gebe auf jedenfall mal Feedback, ob das schon was bewirkt hat. Wie gesagt, habe schon einiges getestet...aber so richtig hat das alles nicht hingehauen ...

Ich werde definitiv ein Werkzeugtool mitnehmen, sodass ich kleine Änderungen auch noch unterwegs vornehmen kann...


----------



## v2205 (6. Juni 2015)

Hallo 

Ich hab Euch nicht vergessen, ABER wie es nunmal so ist kam noch spontan Feiertagsbesuch und somit war es das mit der Ausfahrt. Sobald ich aber neue Erfahrungen gesammelt und ein bisschen rumgespielt habe, werde ich Euch Info geben 

Sonnige Grüße und einen schönen Samstag Abend Euch allen


----------



## v2205 (7. Juni 2015)

Hallo nochmal....ALSO....

Wie bereits geschrieben, habe ich den Sattel ein ganzes Stück nach vorne geholt und auch nach vorne geneigt...Sattel ist weiterhin der Selle Max Flite.

Dann heute die erste Tour..und was soll ich sagen...ich musste NIX mehr ändern - anscheinend direkt ins Schwarze getroffen! Ich sass perfekt und hatte während der ganzen Tour (und auch aktuell) KEINERLEI Schmerzen... 

Die Sitzhöcker merke ich minimal....somit weiß ich nun auch, dass ich auf diesen sitze und nicht auf was weiss ich für anderen Stellen 

Bin schon jetzt auf die nächste Tour gespannt und freu mich schon mega. Unfassbar, was so Einstellungen alles bewirken können...auch wenn es nur minimale Abweichungen sind...

Euch allen vielen lieben Dank und einen schönen Restabend!!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. Juni 2015)

super!


----------



## samafa (11. Juni 2015)

ich melde mich auch mal wieder.
Nach kurzer Auszeit bin ich wieder unterwegs und konnte noch die Fahrt mit der Zienerhose mit Polster machen.
Um auf den Punkt zu kommen, das Sitzpolster der Zienerhose ist eher was wenn man doch regelmäßig unterwegs ist. 
Nicht das es zu dünn wäre, aber das Sitztgefühl ist eher was für einen gewöhnten Popo.

Nach Auszeiten werde ich die Giordana vorziehen und zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt mit der Zienerhose(polster) abwechseln.
Was ich auf jeden Fall immer obendrüber haben will ist die reine Zienerhose. Die macht jede Bewegung mit. Sitzt zwar gut aber ohne unangenehm durch zwicken aufzufallen. Super Material.

Der Sattel an sich selbst ist auch ohne Probleme aufgefallen.
Wenn ich daran denke was das nach der ersten Tour für ein (schreckliches) Sitzgefühl war.
Mit dem SQlab merkste davon garnichts mehr. Für mich die richtige Entscheidung.
Was ich jetzt nur gemacht habe war, den Sattel vorne etwas nach oben geholt. Anstatt die Sattelstrebe in der waagrechte.
Hatte mehr Druck auf den Händen.
Ob das aber so bleibt weiß ich noch nicht. Ein Imbus ist immer im Rucksack .

Werd versuchen immer wieder mal von dem Sattel zu berichten um vielleicht irgendwann mal eine Langzeiterfahrung zu schreiben.

In diesem Sinne....

Grüße


----------

